# BOOKING LIST FOR MARCH MEET 2007



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Come on anyone else want to join us?

BOOKED*


Mel, Tony & Jessica (MH) 
Jo & Paul (MH) 
Jax, Mark & Francesca (MH) 
Sue & Iestyn (MH)
Debs (MH)
Olive & Mrs Chaos (MH)
Jeannette, Alexandra & Molly
Tashja, Paul & Nathan (TI)
Looby lou, DH & Katie (MH)
MandyB1971 & Steve (MH)
Mrs Redcap & Leigh (TI)
Dizzi & Tigger (MH)
Fidget & DH (MH)
ShelleBelle (TI)

Miss TC & DH (TI)
Mrs Hope & DH (TI)
Maria Christina & DH (TI)
Lou F & Weeble (MH)
pip34, DH, DS & DD (TI)
cindyp, DS & DD
aweeze (TI)
Jennifer, Alan, Charlotte and Amelia (MH)
 2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
2 nights 
Just for the day (Sat)

2 nights
3 nights
1 nights
2 nights
1 night
2 nights
1 night
2 nights
2 nights
2 nights
2 nights
Just for the day (Sat)
1 night
1 night

meal
meal
meal 
meal
meal
meal

meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal
meal

meal
 meal 


38 A

13 C

Kim's wonderful list - have put it here for easier reference


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I have updated the list. If i have missed anyone off or not taken anyone off or made any mistakes please let me know by IM.

Thanks

love Kimx  x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kim 

Morgan won't be attending now.

She has  prior arrangement with her uncle and the monkeys at Chester Zoo   Also we will be having the meal. 

Thanks hun.

T xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Updated again. Thanks Tashja
Fidget where are you staying?
Kimx  x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Kim, tried to send you an IM but you are a very popular person and your inbox is full.   

Me and the kids are coming for the day on Saturday, unfortunately don't have the pennies for an overnight stay at the moment.

Cindy


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kim Fidget is away ski-ing at the mo she is booked into riverside tho well atleast i am 99% sure she is !!
Lou xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Lou 

Cindy my inbox isnt full dont know why it wouldnt let you send. I have added you though i am sure you will have a great time.

Love kImx x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone  

I am pleased to say there are more going then I thought  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Do Leigh's Happy Feet and PG Tips Munky toys count as guests too?   He's bringing them along.  

Vicki x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Cant speak for happy feet but munky is guest of honour!


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone

is this for anyone


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi bell 

It sure is   Come along and have a good time with fellow ff'ers 

x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi

Even if you have come to the end of you journey with no success, sorry to be a pain    

bell


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Bell

ALL FF members are welcome. Wherever your journey takes you.

Love kImx x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're staying for the 2 nights Kim

Axx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Right then!.......

I'm biting the bullet and I'm coming! Can't do both days but will defo be there for the Saturday meal and am booked into the Travel Inn for the Saturday night     

Lou
XX


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

[bgcolor=#ff31ff]WOOHOOOH Lou 
so pleased see u 2 weex tomoz then  [/bgcolor]


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh fab Lou

OMG now I'm getting REALLY excited 

I'm gonna see my best friends at last


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !

We are booked in to the Travel Inn on Sat night only, plus meal please 

Can't wait now 

Love
Jennifer xx xx

Jennifer, Alan, Charlotte and Amelia - still trying to convince ds to come


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Mel,

I'm sorry, but i am now unable to make the FF Meet up, incl meal on Sat night, so can you please take me off the list.

Thanks,
Tamsin


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know hun - have sent you an IM 

Mel
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Mel

Have managed to get a room at RI now so please can you change us on the list 

Cheers hun and look forward to seeing you Saturday


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

So sorry I can't make it on Saturday night I am truly truly gutted   

I have spoken to Mel via pm, but I notice we are still on the list?  

Gutted 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

I did reply a while back - not sure where or when now but I did when we first got the notification from Tony.
I have booked our accommodation for both nights - how do I confirm we are booked in for the meal.
thanks 
susie


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Suszy
this needs to go on *NEXT YEARS * meet up thread hun 

Gayn
X


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

just realised i had just been on the wrong one!
i know i replied to the other so will just go and check
thanks going a bit loopy


----------

